# Economical Drysuit



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Here’s what I use. They’re feature rich, at 1/3 less than a Kokotat. I got a last season model with a onesie on Amazon for $800. I’m perfectly happy with it.


https://typhoon-int.co.uk/


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Kokatat Men's Supernova Semi-Dry Suit | NRS


Featuring a comfortable neoprene neck collar, the Kokatat SuperNova Hydrus 2.5 Semi-Dry Suit is a favorite among recreational and touring paddlers.



www.nrs.com





Couple of my rafting/cat buddies use this big water days and really like it. Not overkill with gaskets everywhere with the mindset of hopefully not touching the water but just in case. One went for a pretty funny and prolonged swim in Skull with limited accumulation inside.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

kayakfreakus said:


> Kokatat Men's Supernova Semi-Dry Suit | NRS
> 
> 
> Featuring a comfortable neoprene neck collar, the Kokatat SuperNova Hydrus 2.5 Semi-Dry Suit is a favorite among recreational and touring paddlers.
> ...


that Hydrus fabric is a lot more breathable than the old Tropos fabric was.
And the neck gasket is more comfortable for those who dislike latex neck gaskets. Socks are a huge bonus. IMHO latex wrist gaskets are a necessary evil. I think this suit hits all the compromise spots in the right ways.

I freakin' love my Kokatat Meridian suit. First got it in 2002, it was replaced under warranty about 10 years ago. Can't say enough good about it, but it's expensive.
Drysuits are never perfectly dry anyway...you'll always have some nick or tear or a splash under your wrist gasket. that Supernova looks like a good way to save $400 off a $1k Kokatat suit. Way better than a drytop/farmer john.

OP you'll find you use it a lot into the spring/early summer, too...depending on your locale.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm on my second Kokatat Hydrus with latex neck, wrists and booties. I'd still be on my first but I sold it when the crazy female critter I once dated convinced me I no longer needed it so I sold it. Long sad funny story, but I digress. I bought it brand new from Kayak Academy for $520 shipped and it was bone dry on my OC1 trips. I bought another one just like it from KA earlier this year and it was a little more than $520 but not much more. I have yet to use it actually. I think I might be getting soft. Again, I digress.


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

Like many things in life, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Bought a gore tex kokatat off c.l. for 450. Sent to them for check up repairs no money all good. So sometimes they are around. This was a rich guy who did a late season grand but didn't boat on his own. I really hate the way they feel though. Wish we lived in warm water!! Just sayn sometimes you can score used but good. I have a kokatat top bottom deal I'll sell you for a good price I got at a garage sell lol. Only perk of super rich people lol. It's a medium and it's bibs and a jacket that roll together. Don't think guys want them that much but if your smaller could be a smart? P.m. if you want


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> .I really hate the way they feel though. ..


then maybe you need to swim more so you can fully appreciate a drysuit!! bwahahaha


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh, that’s coming! And very soon! Charlie is heading to the Gauley as a passenger on a commercial day. Swim, Forrest, swim!


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Mystic makes a breathable drysuit for less than $400. Not the same quality I'm sure but it works.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Immersion Research drysuit.
Life is better with a drysuit when the weather warrants. Particularly get one with feet/socks.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

OK, guess Mystic stopped carrying their drysuit. I think this is the same one. I own one and have swam in one. Used it on a high water Selway trip and a week sea kayaking in AK. They work fine and are breathable. I don't wear a dry suit often and don't need the best. I don't represent that they are the same quality as a $1000 Kokatat but the OP asked about economical alternatives and this is one


drysuits - Google Shopping


----------



## SUPaddict (Aug 14, 2020)

I spend a fair amount of time swimming since I am primarily a WW paddle boarder. My first dry suit was an Ocean Rodeo Soul. It's a great suit and the easy access is a plus. This year I purchased a Supskin suit that was made to my measurements. It was well worth the money to have something lightweight that fit me perfectly.. I'd highly recommend checking them out. SUPSKIN | Stand-up paddling wear – Supskin


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

My girlfriend scored a screaming deal on a drysuit by buying one from an outfitter that rents them. They turn over their inventory every season. The one she got had barely been used and was in great condition. It was around 60% of retail price. YYMV but it might be worth checking with local rental outfitters, and asking if they do any end of season sales on used gear.


----------



## Big George Waters (Jul 2, 2021)

I hit the jackpot with this baby [Mustang Sentinel Series Water Rescue Drysuit -Yellow/Black - 3XL Long] which I picked up thru Dive Rescue International Inc, as I needed a big dry suit that allowed for freedom of motion since I am 6ft 7in and 295 and nobody had anything that was even close to being able to fit me.

At first, the guy on the phone was kind of perplexed because what I saw online he was not seeing in his inventory, but once I told him how big and tall I was, he said hold on for a second... turned out they had a custom made suit which the buyer backed out of, and because it was so big... nobody wanted it or needed it until now, so I was in the right place at the right time.


He offered it to me for $600.00 which I seem to think was like 30% of the actual list price was [I think it was close to $2000.00 new], as those suits were quite expensive so I was immediately sold on that.

One thing - when it comes to saving money, I would not skimp on a dry suit, I'd instead get the very best I could afford because if you go for a swim and it's cold out, and the water is cold, and it ends up being a super long swim - you'll be glad you got the best suit you could afford.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Kokotat Raduis here, you do truly get what you pay for, and the circumferential waist zip is the bomb. It's a dry suit, or dry top and dry pants. Some of the best money I've ever spent. Moenkopi rents Immersion Research suits, and they look pretty spiffy, none of the bells and whistles, but they did work well.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

The price tag may look high, but Kokatat might actually be VERY economical. They last a LONG time so you won't have to buy another one after a few years. Buying several suits instead of one suit seems less economical over time.

Still not sold on the plastic Ti-Zip zippers yet. There's one on my SCUBA drysuit that has held up well. Glad my old Kokatat with brass zipper is still holding up well and probably has another decade of life left.


----------



## JHUrbina (Aug 19, 2021)

Of course I lust after Kōkatat. I am intrigued by Mustang Survival’s history and designs. I see one Mustang Survival post in this, and didn’t know if others know about them or am I obliged to be one with the Borg and go with Kōkatat for a rock solid dry suit?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I think Kokatat, OS systems, Level6, NRS , and mustang all make good suits.

I have never heard someone say they hate any of them.

But Kokatat has the best Waterproof breathable fabric


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

My level 6 leaked pretty significantly within the first 3 uses.


----------



## SomeYeahoo (Jul 27, 2020)

I think this is an area where it is easy to be penny wise and pound foolish. I don't regret my nice, new Kokatat. Don't even remember what I paid for it anymore, but I know exactly what it's been through. 

When you need a dry suit, you really need a DRY suit. 

If you want to save money, just buy a thick wetsuit! 4-6 mm can keep you pretty warm for a long time in some pretty cold water.


----------

